# fissidens zippelianus



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

A guy I know was talking about this moss and I looked it up, it looks cool. Does anybody have and to spare and, are there any tricks in keeping this plant. The price on e-bay isn't to bad but I would rather insure that I get a good quality plant. Any other Fissidens would also be nice for me to try.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

from what people say it's from Canada. and it's common name is zipper moss.
fish gallery might be able to order some.


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

Tanks Joey. Ordering on line is about 6.95. I'll give fish gallery a call and hope I can go up that way some time.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Let us know how it goes. I don't know of anyone on APC actually keeping it. It should be a first for APC


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

stmarshall said:


> Tanks Joey. Ordering on line is about 6.95. I'll give fish gallery a call and hope I can go up that way some time.


this is what I found by good old google.

# Able to withstand a great variety of water conditions.
# No carbon dioxide injection required for healthy growth.
# Each leaf can grow up to about 1 inch.
# Ph - 5.8 - 7.5
# Temperature 24 to 29 Celcius (75 to 84 Fahrenheit)
# Kh - 2 - 15 dh
# Lighting - Low to High (Recommend about 3 wpg)
# Difficulty - Easy


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

This sounds like a plant I can raise. I'll be ordering some this weekend. I'll let everybody know how they turn out.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

I like it on the mats. where are you ordering it from?


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

I have never purchased plants on line but so far Aquatic Magic looks ok. If you know of another site please let me know. I'd like to order them this week so I can get them in and maybe share a little with somebody more experienced so if mine die I can get some back and that way we have some for the club.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Aqua Forest Aquarium has had a huge assortment of mosses in the past. They are in San Francisco, CA. They are great.

Aquatic Magic imports to USA illegally. They do not do the phyto-certificate. Before I knew that I had ordered a moss. It actually had a BUG in it!!! The worst of all things to import a bug into the US just because of a fish plant. I ended up burning the plant so that I would have no eggs or bugs etc.


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

I looked at the web site for Aqua Forest Aquarium and could find no moss. I will continue to look and hopefully get some place that has safe plants.


----------

